# Crear bafles para amplificador de 25w



## adrieljc19 (Dic 2, 2008)

Bueno la verdad es que con el colegio hice un amplificador de 2 salidas  de 25w c/u y 8ohms de impedancia.

 Queria que me orienten con la compra de materiales y como hacerlos que comprar y que no que me conviene y que no.  Creo que  se llaman bafles la verdad es que yo hasta hoy les decia parlantes " lo que es no saber"  bueno cualquier ayuda se las voy a agradecer. Yo vivio en Argentina, Buenos Aires, la zona oeste, el que sepa de alguna buena casa donde vendan estas cosas no se olvide de ponerla que toda información es util!. He bajado de acá unos planos para crear cajas pero no se cual utilizar y que materiales comprar. ¿tiene algun circuito adentro?.

                                                  Todo aporte es importante para mi.
                                                                                                    gracias


----------



## detrakx (Dic 2, 2008)

hola adriel. Supongo que quereas armar 2 cajas para tener un sistemita de sonido stereo que reproduzca todas la frecuencias.
En ese caso tenes varias alternativas. Podes armar un sistema de 2 o 3 vias que es lo mas convencional.
Pero dependiendo del diseño cada sistema tiene su costo.

Ejemplo de un sistema Stereo de 2 vias.
Para armar 2 cajas de 2 vias c/u necesitas lo siguiente:

x 2 Parlantes woofer , x 2 parlantes TW, 
x 2 Cajas acústicas.
x 4 filtros (x2 graves , x2 agudos )

- El filtro es un arreglo de Capacitores y bobinas , que se calcula y esto hace que cada parlante reproduzca ciertas frecuencias. Este filtro va adentro de la caja.  

- Para iniciar te conviene armar un sistema de 2 vias dentro de todo lo mas simple y barato.
Te conviene conseguir parlantes de las fabricas de aca ya que son accesibles en sotck y precio.
Aparte de ello buscar parlantes de línea hogareña. que no superan los 100W. Vas a encontrar parlantes de 20W,30W,50W y 80W. Conseguir parlantes superiores a estas potencias sería gastar dinero al vicio.

- Materiales para armar una caja.
- Paneles de Madera: Pueden ser Aglomerdado, MDF (fibrfacil), Fenólico. 
Grosores de los paneles:  12mm, 15mm, 18mm.
- Listones de madera:
- Tornillos, Cola vinílica de carpintero,
- Lana de vidrio.
- Selladores: Goma eva, Silicona, Sellador tipo faxtix.

Todos estos materiales los conseguis en las madereras.
los tornillos y selladores en la ferretería.

Te recominedo que uses el buscador y vallas viendo, la experiencias de los demas, de esa manera te vas familiarizando con los materiales y conceptos. 

Saludos y suerte ..


----------



## adrieljc19 (Dic 2, 2008)

muchas gracias  detrakx voy a ver si puedo hacer alguno  que suene lindo el amplificador que  fabrique  es un stk443 la verdad me saco dolores de cabeza para armarlo pero una vez terminado suena muy lindo con los bafles del profe. Ahora en las vacaciones me voy a poner a hacerlos. y los grosores de las maderas se refieren al que yo quiero utilizar o tiene que ser alguno especifico ¿?

          muchas gracias por ayudarme en esto

saludos. Adriel


----------



## detrakx (Dic 2, 2008)

Mientras mas gruesos los grosores mejor, pero esos grosores son suficientes. Yo utilizo mucho el 18mm pero me di cuenta que para cajas chicas y de poco manejor de potencia, usar 15 o 12mm no es mala idea. aparte tenes menos peso por ser mas delgada la madera.

SAludos.


----------



## adrieljc19 (Dic 15, 2008)

de cuantas pulgadas tendrían que ser para que produzca un lindo sonido ?

                                                                         Gracias y espero tu respuesta


----------



## adrieljc19 (Dic 15, 2008)

de 12" seria mucho ¿?


----------



## Condor-11 (Dic 16, 2008)

Si te referis al woofer, yo creo que para la potencia de tu amplificador con uno de 10" tiene que andar expectacular. De hecho hice un amplificador de similar potencia y con un woofer de 10" me anda joya!
Y si no que alguien de mas experiencia me corrija...

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola, me meto jeje.

El grosor de la madera, para mí, va determinado por el peso y tamaño de los parantes, así como el tamaño total de la caja, para lo que vas a hacer puedes usar 12mm sin problemas, aunque con 15mm (que en realidad acá mide 16mm jaja) será mas firme (y más pesado).

Lo de la firmeza es para evitar malas vibraciones que terminarán afectando en el sonido.

Usando madera de 12mm con refuerzos internos esta perfecto.

Respecto al woofer, puede ir de 8" o 10", acá uno de 8" económico alcanzaba entre 25 y 30 w RMS, para tu amplificador eso estaría bien porque no creo que le subas el volumen al 100% por la distorsión, o ponerle cualquiera de los dos que soporte unos 50w RMS.

Para los tweeter puedes conseguir de esos de 2" y 5w - 10 w.

Siempre los primeros bafles son los mejores! De los que más se disfrutan...

Saludos.


----------



## Condor-11 (Dic 17, 2008)

Considero lo mismo pablo...los 1ero que arme no son la gran cosa...pero como era la 1era vez son lo mas grande que hay! jaja

Saludos!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 17, 2008)

Mi consejo es que ya que utilizas poca potencia, y en consecuencia no vas a gastar mucho dinero, te hagas con altavoces de buena sensibilidad.

Deja estar de lado la potencia, las pulgadas, los diseños particulares. En altavoces está todo inventado, y lo que manda mas es la sensibilidad del altavoz, cuando hablamos de potencias limitadas.

Un buen componente es el Beyma 6"B30, acompañado con un T2010 o si te gusta el agudo, el T2030.

Un filtro 2Vhifi de poca potencia y buena calidad, y a funcionar. 

Te dejo el diseño original:

http://www.audio.ya.com/rotel-hifi/altavoces.htm

Alguna vez se posteó por estos foros, y es excelente.

Lo mas importante es que observes bien la sensibilidad en dB de los altavoces, ya que muchos de los altavoces de marcas sospechosas, no alcanzan mínimos aconsejables en cuanto a este parametro.

En cuanto a cantidad, suena mas un altavoz de 100W con sus 129dB de presion de picos, que uno de 400W y 126dB.

En cuanto a calidad, debe haber un mínimo en los componentes y en el diseño. Si pretendemos cajas con buena pegada de graves, es un diseño, y si deseamos cajas con un muy buen rango medio, es otro. Un diseño intermedio es lo que cuenta.


----------



## adrieljc19 (Dic 18, 2008)

la verdad es que les agradezco a todos por darme ayuda en esto ya que la verdad en esto  me pueden vender un chancho diciendome que era un woofer ! estoy teniendo mucho en cuenta todas sus ayudas en esto la verdad les agradezco mucho toda su ayuda.

Importa mucho el peso en estas cosas ? porque la verdad es que no lo tenia mucho en cuenta 
a que te referis con sensibilidad ? Cuanto responde el bafle seria ¿?
que significa "sensibilidad en dB de los altavoces"?
osea que es mejor tener mas dB que W ?

               puedo parecer muy pesado en esto pero tengo solo 16 años que no entiendo nada de todo esto por eso pregunto tanto ! y les vuelvo a agradecer por el tiempo que gastaron escribiendome y aclarando dudas
     muchas gracias
saludos.


----------



## Pablo16 (Dic 18, 2008)

Leyendo esto puedes darte una idea sobre sensibilidad: 

http://www.duiops.net/hifi/enciclopedia/sensibilidad.htm

Tranquilo que a los 17 años no todos entendemos de esas cosas jajaj

Lo del peso importa solamente si vas a estar moviendo de lugar los bafles, y qué tan fácil va a ser cargarlos. Supongo que también es relevante si los vas a colgar de algún lado.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 18, 2008)

Hay conceptos básicos.

dB: Para no extenderme, y para los que lleven tiempo trasteando: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decibelio

La potencia es simplemente la capacidad de manejo de corriente de las partes eléctricas del altavoz. 


La paranoya general es que cuanto mas potencia mejor, y es un gran error. Ya se debatio en otros hilos. Un buen altavoz bien sintonizado de 20W, te sorprenderá.

Cuando me refiero a bien sintonizado, puede equipararse a una antena de tv. Si está mal adaptada o tiene un tamaño inadecuado en alguna de sus partes, la tv se ve mal o borrosa. Un altavoz es lo mismo.

Cualquier radio portátil, por muy bonito que sea, y llamativo, apenas ofrece 1 o 2W de sonido por sus altavoces, incluso aparenta mucha mas potencia.  Eso es porque está muy bien sintonizados los altavoces, tienen su sensibilidad adecuada, y son de la potencia adecuada.


----------

